# myCATpowerlifts OWN whore journal



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

here Kitty Kitty,.....I made you your own personal whore journal!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

what GBC said !


----------



## supertech (Mar 20, 2004)

[IMG2]http://www.thegardenhelper.com/cattoon.gif[/IMG2]


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeee lets whore like crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supertech (Mar 20, 2004)

Where his mycat....Can someone ask his mommy if its ok for him come and join us


----------



## david (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow, and to have a purty lady such as JLB to make a whore thread just for the Kitty-kat himself!    Rock is gonna lose his customers in his own whore thead now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

david im gonna send u a pm!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 20, 2004)

Lol, old old is this boy?High school?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 20, 2004)

I swear the people on IM get younger and younger, and are making me feel old. LOL


----------



## david (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

david did any of the other pics come out ok?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

alright i get the fucking point i wont post in your damned journals anymore geez....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Lol, old old is this boy?High school?



im 12 s1ut


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> im 12 s1ut


There no need for that....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

his name is aggie*s1ut*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

wtf did you think his name was???
aggies lut?


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Never mind....my mistake


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

yea it was


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Relax


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

why dont you


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

BTW I thought you said you were 16? Or are you 16 and just act like a 12 year old?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

mycat... this thread isnt trying to be mean or tell u anything, it was merely a joke among friends... and stop being mean to jilly

i dunno whats wrong tonight, but relax, and be nice, we love u, we just thought since u like posting so much u would like to have a journal of your own too... sheesh


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

ill act the way everyone thinks i do
im just deleting all my posts in the journals that im allowed to

just like you and burner, and jlb whoever
say

ill i do is whore, so im erasing it all


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> mycat... this thread isnt trying to be mean or tell u anything, it was merely a joke among friends... and stop being mean to jilly
> 
> i dunno whats wrong tonight, but relax, and be nice, we love u, we just thought since u like posting so much u would like to have a journal of your own too... sheesh



im glad you care

but its ok

cuz im tired of everyone bitching about this and that
oh im so fat
oh im so ugly

omg my ass is big


so im just deleting the messages i've recently posted and im not coming back into this section of the forum


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> 
> oh im so fat
> oh im so ugly




guilty as charged.. i do this all the time


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

If your tired of people bitching why dont you go to a forum that interests you? Like video games or something?Just a thought


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> im glad you care
> 
> but its ok
> ...



It's strange that this was just posted.  I was doing a search on your posts trying to find out if you worked out or were just here to chit chat.  Not that theres anything wrong with chit chat. Especially in a whoring journal.  

I noticed that your first post was in the GoPro workouts thread.  Did you start that program ?  Still doing it ? I didn't notice a workout/diet journal or did i just miss it ?  Just curious.

Can't we all just get along ?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> If your tired of people bitching why dont you go to a forum that interests you? Like video games or something?Just a thought



people dont bitch in the open or training forums

wow video games...how stereotypical


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> It's strange that this was just posted.  I was doing a search on your posts trying to find out if you worked out or were just here to chit chat.  Not that theres anything wrong with chit chat. Especially in a whoring journal.
> 
> I noticed that your first post was in the GoPro workouts thread.  Did you start that program ?  Still doing it ? I didn't notice a workout/diet journal or did i just miss it ?  Just curious.
> ...



what are you saying?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> guilty as charged.. i do this all the time



i especially HATE IT when girls like you do that...

you are def not ugly

and you may not be 8% bf or anything but your not fat


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 20, 2004)

Screenname is an inside joke. Btw, I'm a chick and you don't even act like you're 12, more like 2. And, people have a right to bitch if it is within their own journal.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

lol ur a girl?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

sorry i just always thought you were a guy


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Screenname is an inside joke. Btw, I'm a chick and you don't even act like you're 12, more like 2. And, people have a right to bitch if it is within their own journal.



yea and this is "my journal"

so thats why im bitching about others bitching

since i never bitched b4 i thought i'd try it out

and i gotta tell you

theres no point to it, so i wonder why people
always feel sorry for themselves??


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 20, 2004)

I thought his name was Aggies 1 UT.... as in aggies (texas a&m) 1UT (University of Texas).  Although I dont understand it, I know those two teams are hardcore rivals (my parents went to a&m).  

I always thought it had something to do with that... but i dunno ?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

well me too
but aggie slut just sounded better


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 20, 2004)

I know they are rivals, though I do like UT. Camaro, you're in Cali. I went to the Univ. of Ca., Davis for undergrad. They are also Aggies......Sheesh, the name is an inside joke. It should be the letter "L," but someone had taken that AIM screenname, so I used the #1 and have subsequently, used it as my screenname on other things....and how many times do I have to say that I'm a chick? lol.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

so it does mean aggie slut

i knew it
/\/\4/\/ t|-|4T !5 /\/\3553|) ^


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I know they are rivals, though I do like UT. Camaro, you're in Cali. I went to the Univ. of Ca., Davis for undergrad. They are also Aggies......Sheesh, the name is an inside joke. It should be the letter "L," but someone had taken that AIM screenname, so I used the #1 and have subsequently, used it as my screenname on other things....and how many times do I have to say that I'm a chick? lol.



yea well everyone thinks im a girl so...

and you dont have any gallery pics, so that was one reason no body...er me and supa tech didnt know


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

oops camero then


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> so it does mean aggie slut
> 
> i knew it
> /\/\4/\/ t|-|4T !5 /\/\3553|) ^


 ............I thought that's what everyone assumed...or Aggies, #1 UT which is very contradictory.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

well some people are dumb

i mean jill thought it was aggies lut or something...retard


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

hahah this is so great...now when i whore it'll be better cuz i got that image in my sig

ITs an awesome pic but its so big


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

no u didnt


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> well some people are dumb
> 
> i mean jill thought it was aggies lut or something...retard


Real nice.....Theres the imaturity shining through again!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Real nice.....Theres the imaturity shining through again!





just returning the favor


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no u didnt



i think i did


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

how are you myCat?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

My.....we did it because we like you!  Nothing bad was meant by this.  Just thought it would be a fun place for us ALL to hang out with YOU.  Ya know...your own special place.  And I'm not meaning a padded room either.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Oh...how was paintball yesterday???


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

alright alright
sheesh

IM sorry for last night
but the way i looked at the things that were being said
pissed me off

and it made me mad to think that you all believe the only thing i do is whore in your journals

when i was just posting SUPPORT in my own (humorous) way

Jill im sorry, will you forgive me?
and GBC too?

IM sorry for acting like a little biatch last night ok?

and i know im 16...and that is "young", but im no different than anybody else alright?

stop with the mommy comments

thanks AJ
and Jlb....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Oh...how was paintball yesterday???



when did i say anything about paintball?


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> stop with the mommy comments


Oooops that was me.........Sorry bro..........No more mommy comments from me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

heh i know that was you, but your not the only one

you were just following suit i guess

its all cool Supatech


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2004)

Jodie - you started a whore thread just for Mycat??  I guess it was a polite way of saying stop spamming my journal bawwwwww


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

not just for me

as jlb said, its a place for everyone to hang out if they wish

and if a certain few forgive me...

and im not gonna ask for an apology in return


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Nah...Jstar.  Just thought it would be a nice way to chit chat with everyone in his along with Cat.

Cat....I don't remember which place you said you were leaving to go play paintball.  Was it fun?????


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

lol i guess it was, considering i havent paintballed in like never 

yea i didnt say that

you might be talkking about that party i went to yesterday?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

WHERES BABS ???  :*(


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

I kinda like having my own journal
i can just keep going and going

and that sig is so cool

when its straight down the page like taht

so you can just scroll real fast and it looks cool


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

since my sig pic is so big this journal will be 20 pages with as much info
as a normal journal has in 10 pages


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

LOL.  I thought you said paintball.  Now I mioght have to TRy and find that


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

no i said jamming party

took my guitar and met with mike and his band
was awesome

It was mike's b-day a week ago so it was kinda b=day party
but that sounds immature kinda lol

so i call it jamming party

a few songs played were recorded
but the best one
was when
They played Crazy Train
singing and all
was so tight


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

I WONDER IF BABS IS OK???????
ITS BEEN LIKE 2 DAYS NOW!!!!!!!!!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhh.  well you know I am getting old and forgetful.

Doesn't Babsie usually come in here on the weekdays only?


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Crazy,but thats how it goooes
millions of poeple,living as foooes
maybe, it's not to laaate
to learn how to love,and forget how to haaate.

Sorry... just had to start singing Crazy train


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> 
> 
> just returning the favor


 I just dont think there is any need to call people names around here. Retard is very offensive.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

I just read you post Mycat. I forgive you!


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2004)

Cool you guys....we can never chat enough, right? 

m-cat: you play the guitar? that is so cool. what do you like to play?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> ohhhhhhhhhh.  well you know I am getting old and forgetful.
> 
> Doesn't Babsie usually come in here on the weekdays only?



does she??
i dont know i was worried, b/c she had to go to the ER remember so

i was still worried about that


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I just read you post Mycat. I forgive you!



 

love you to jilly


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Crazy,but thats how it goooes
> millions of poeple,living as foooes
> maybe, it's not to laaate
> ...



IT aight dude  
great song


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Cool you guys....we can never chat enough, right?
> 
> m-cat: you play the guitar? that is so cool. what do you like to play?


 anything that sounds good to me basically

Though i tend to like rock, rock and roll, alternative

stuff i listen to basically

Metallica, Ozzie, Zepplin, Blink 182
Etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

i like posting
to every persons commentsz0r


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

this journal sux

thats why i have to post everywhere
im bored like half the time...so thats why i need ppl to talk to


so post here for ANYTHING, if you've got nothing to do
say it here

say just random thoughts

its the myCAT way of life....


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello......Wheres everybody at.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

beats me???
well no thats my hand... jk


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

sure you are


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> 
> 
> this journal sux
> ...


Man, don't you have friends or something? Go out. Do you have your driver's license? If so, just drive around even.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

wow


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Man, don't you have friends or something? Go out. Do you have your driver's license? If so, just drive around even.



I DO do those things...but theres only so many things you can do in one day

Yesterday i was at a party for 7 hours and today my friend came over and we did *cough* illegal *cough* fun things....

but theres only so much to do in this lil town

besides gas money is outrageous!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

so im not gonna drive into the next town everyday

i already have been in and out of everywhere this week


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

New pic in your sig CAT.....Other one to big?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

well i liked it...but some of the womens thought it kinda stood out too much i guess
I've always been about pleasing the ladies...

if you want to see the full pic, click on it


You guys sure do pay attention to detail


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

What kind of illegal things did you do mycat????


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> I've always been about pleasing the ladies...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

back at school again
lol i hope i dont get caught


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What kind of illegal things did you do mycat????



well we were gonna do some really bad things, but then
i decided going to jail wasnt a fun idea


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Hehe... I heard jail has got some decent weight equipment and you can get your cardio by running from Bubba.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

sick


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Hehe... I heard jail has got some decent weight equipment and you can get your cardio by running from Bubba.




and you are thinking of prison
the jails here have no weights....dad had to do
calistinics


well he has always done calistinics so maybe thats why thats all he did, instead of weights

but i would think he would of done weights if they were available


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

True... I was thinking more about the county jails,not the city jails.

If you are in jail for more than 3 to 4 days they will send you to the county jails. If not than you would be in the city jail.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

yea more than 3


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh you must live in a small town.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

1400+ 

School has like 2000 students over the 3 schools


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

You live in a town with 1400 ppl and has 2000 in school


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

yep


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

oh okay lots of kids get bused to your school from surrounding communities.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

"oh marzy pan yor so smaurt"


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Wella thank ya


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

you ever been to homestarrunner.com?


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

no... but i can


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2004)

Yea they bus in all the kids from the sticks, you know the barefooted ones with the straw hats go home early everyday so they can help pa slop the hogs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Maniclion- you still in the contest buddy?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

contest?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

IM Online contest started by Firestorm.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh that.  LOL  I know about it.  Haven't posted in that journal in awhile.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

your in it too aren't you JLB? How is training going?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Maniclion- you still in the contest buddy?



Maybe, but only for myself cause you and Tank and Ris and Fire and the gals all have me beat cause I slacked off for a while, I tried explaning it in my comp. journal but there is no excuse really for slacking I could have fit it in my schedule somehow.  I started a new journal Caution: Construction Zone where I'm trying to get back in the groove.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Cool man! I'll have to check that out


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

Training is going good, we have 12 more weeks to go!  I posted pics somewhere in my other journal.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

HEY! quit whoring in here you sons of bitches


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

im just kidding


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

sorry im really jk

i just thought it would sound funny to say sons of b!tches


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah you sons of a motherless goat


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry, I couldn't help myself


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

wanna hear some poetry i made up for enlgish project?


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Sure.... but I think you better go back to english class and learn how to spell english


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

k here it is


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

Haiku:
Worse than before

Know what Misses Brown?
I have a head ache and this
only makes it worse.

Onomatopoeia:
Tribue to the Last Samurai

Slice goes the sword through the enemy.
Ow! He yells as he falls dead.
Pow! The gun goes off, killing the last samurai.
Boom! The thunder rolls, as if telling the world of this tragedy.

Decriptive Poem
Just when you thought it was brilliant

It is smooth and sleek
shiny, almost florescent
white as the whitest star!
sometimes cold....but it always warms up
always clean, and then dirty
it is your refuge
it is your solitude
without...the world would be a scary place
oh yes...yes...precious toilet seat!

Free Verse
Cats

What is a cat?
He is a furry little animal.
He is not independent, lazy, or dim-witted.
He is loving, playful, and clever.
He does not waste his time chasing his tail.
He has better things to do.
He does not eat everything that is on the floor.
He has manners.
He is a friend.
He is a gift.
He keeps you company when you are lonely.
He hides under the covers with you, when you are scared.
He purrs when he is happy.
He is a cat.

Free verse #2
Osama and Saddam

Saddam and Osama,
Hussein and Bin Ladden
So let me take a step back and get this straight
They hit us first, we didnt wait
We sent out troops to search and destroy
Wars are not something for anyone to enjoy
Osama and Saddam
two scary terrorist ready fight
yet they hide in caves and holes, wait a sec...that aint right
we were decisive and quick
they had guns but not wit
Who were they to attack us?
Hussein and Bin Ladden
ill tell you who they are
miserable fools
who use their people like tools
to get what they want...
We did our job..Bin ladden is dead
search out the dessert you'll find his head.
But now we have a decision, put saddam to death, or in a prison
I say we put him in prison
death is an easy way out for him
besides i hear Big Bubba needs some company...
in cell block 9 he gets so lonely....
Let's see who is next?
ahh thats right Castro is on the list...


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey thats some good stuff you wrote there,Especialy the one about the toilet seat.
Hopefully your teacher gave you an A cause thats pretty creative.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks man

yea it all took me a rounded time of an hour...lol
now i gotta put that and a bunch of other shit into this lil portfolio thing i gotta make...and its freaking 10:00 here...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

oh and then i gotta do a Spanish project! WHAT FUN


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

School...Those were the days.Well you better get busy and have fun.....Adios Amigo


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

ill finish by 12


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

What grade are you in, 10? Or 11?


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

See ya tomorrow Cat, Don't fall a sleep doing your project


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What grade are you in, 10? Or 11?



10...what grade you in cutie?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> See ya tomorrow Cat, Don't fall a sleep doing your project



lol since i have head ache and all i went to lay down in room and i was so close to sleeping but then my mind started playing tricks on me...kinda scary

i saw a woman walk into kitchen...and heard like wind pants brushing up together then i went in there and no one there  
scary shit...ill put all this together in the morning


----------



## supertech (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> lol since i have head ache and all i went to lay down in room and i was so close to sleeping but then my mind started playing tricks on me...kinda scary


It's called sleep deprivation


> i saw a woman walk into kitchen...


Was she a hottie





> scary shit...ill put all this together in the morning


Good luck


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

goofy


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> It's called sleep deprivation
> Was she a hottieGood luck



no it couldnt be...ive gone like 38 hours w/ out sleep
nothing like that happened


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

> goofy



look who's talking, goofball!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 23, 2004)

You should use "swish" goes the sword through the air as it splits his enemies flesh with a sickening "squish"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

lol sorry too late, turned shit in today

lOl there were so many people who stayed up to like 3 yesterday...

Omfg it was insane all the people scrambling to get it done


----------



## maniclion (Mar 23, 2004)

I could pop out poems all day long.  I love writing as much as I love lifting.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 23, 2004)

_ Hey Pussy 
How was the day in that war called high school ?_


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

i guess it was a pretty avg day big V

glad you decided to show up for my journal 

Have a nice stay and be sure to come back


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Hey Pussy
> How was the day in that war called high school ?_



If you are what you eat, then i guess im a Pussy


----------



## Vieope (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> i guess it was a pretty avg day big V
> 
> glad you decided to show up for my journal
> ...



_ I didn´t know it was up.  I just saw it now. Unusual place for it, isn´t it ?_


----------



## Vieope (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> If you are what you eat, then i guess im a Pussy



_ I don´t get the joke but it is ok Pussy.  _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I didn´t know it was up.  I just saw it now. Unusual place for it, isn´t it ?_



lol its not even a real journal
jlb made it so i would whore here...lol


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 23, 2004)

not to be meen to you in your own whoreing thread but shit man I havent seen the movie yet



> Slice goes the sword through the enemy.
> Ow! He yells as he falls dead.
> Pow! The gun goes off, killing the last samurai.
> Boom! The thunder rolls, as if telling the world of this tragedy.


----------



## supertech (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey CAT,Where you at?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

sorry spitfire...lol

super i had to go to bed early last night

having hard days


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

when i went to get food
 at the bank
 there were like 8 cops cars all there
all people walking around
and more were coming
sirens
and crap
and fire truck
some major shit going down


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

damn i wish i knew what happened


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

musta been some major robbery


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

fuck i hope they caught the guys!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

banks less than a mile away! they could come by here

im sleeping with a ;knife and loaded gun by my bed tonight


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

"Charlies in the trees!"


----------



## supertech (Mar 24, 2004)

LOL...You watch to much tv


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

well no one has come by to break in...so i guess im ok

but that was some weird shit

i wanted to go by and drive by slowly to see what was up

but its by the high way...cant exactly go slow...


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Why were you getting food at the bank? I go there to get $$$$


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Food bank.....


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

no was getting food
and i saw that at the bank


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

geez i was gonna explain that

but i thought you had enough intelligence to find it out yuor self lol


but damnit!

it wasnt a robbery

it was a car crash like i first thought

and here i was thinking something cool had happened 

i hope it wasnt anyone i know, or anyone i know's families...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

^always so sensible


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

bad news...as it turned out

someone got runover...dont know who

hope its nobody i know


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Nobody I know...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

as it turned out


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

it was a kid 18-20 years old i think

a cop hit him on the access road....he's in the ICU

his brother is mentally retarded too...

i hope he doesnt come out like his bro...his parents would have a nervous break down


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

that sucks i hope he is ok


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

yea...i heard he's a jerk but
still


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey mycat!!! Do you have a lady?????


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey mycat!!! Do you have a lady?????


well yes and no

look in gallery

but she moved....to new hampshire....why you ask?
i dont know


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

she said to date other girls here tho...
and i have my sights on this looker

she a junior

but her bf just broke up with her
and i dont wanna be rebound so i wait a couple weeks


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

DAMNIT! im getting sick!

this has been such a hard week


----------



## supertech (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> well yes and no
> 
> look in gallery
> ...


To get a way from you... haha...J/k


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

ive been sick too 

keep hackin up phlegm and blood


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 26, 2004)

Why are you hacking up blood Greeky? Is your place dry?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

i never hack up blood

but my nose bleeds in the morning every now and then 

or later in the day

usually during summer

but it happens during other seasons too, just not as much


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

i dunno rock just been sick since my plane trip 

i think between the air pressure changes which bothered my ears, and the alcohol which compromised my immune system..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

awww damn

everytime im sick i always wanna go out and run a lot or something

its like why dont i feel like doing that when im not sick


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

damn im fucking tired now
here is an excerpt from a conversation on aim i had with a friend to explain

Juleneal:  omg dude
 Juleneal:  went to pick jordan and his ffriend up
 Juleneal:  at movies
 Juleneal:  and it took and hour and a half
 Juleneal:  to get back...
 Thrill888:  y
 Juleneal:  all shit happened
 Juleneal:  when i came outa movie parking place w/e
 Juleneal:  took wrong turn
 Juleneal:  and went freaking lost
 Juleneal:  went all way to robinson
 Juleneal:  then back
 Juleneal:  and eveyrwhere
 Juleneal:  finally we found hewitt drive
 Juleneal:  then they wanted pizza
 Juleneal:  so jordna and i paid for 2 larges
 Juleneal:  and drinks
 Juleneal:  then one of the kids mom
 Juleneal:  was right in front of us
 Juleneal:  so we followed her
 Juleneal:  all the way to michaels house in lorena
 Juleneal:  and he got out and went with her
 Juleneal:  and blah blah blah
 Juleneal:  im tired


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

thats like half the story...but i dont wanna tell rest im too tired


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

Timmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  Timmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


Rick James Biotch!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey foo, why you quoting my man dave chap in my journal?

IM RICH BITCH! 

i think i was pissing bustinout off earlier in the open forum
b/c i kept saying that


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

Cuz we just watched a rerun.  

Cartman was trying out for the Special O.  Timmy's friend was doing roids.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

Old Skool is on HBO.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

He's about to go stripping down the road!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2004)

Ummmm...JLB- shouldn't you be working on your lat spread?!?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Cuz we just watched a rerun.
> 
> Cartman was trying out for the Special O.  Timmy's friend was doing roids.  LOL



oh oh ooooohhhh

i see now

"i only drink the best cambodian breast milk" 

i love chappelle


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Ummmm...JLB- shouldn't you be working on your lat spread?!?



shouldnt you be watching the LOTR trilogy?  
teehee


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 29, 2004)

http://www.doctorajadams.com/CandidaCultureLabPurchase.html

cheaper site for test


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> shouldnt you be watching the LOTR trilogy?
> teehee


Yes I should! Thanks for reminding me LOL


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

today i actually started eating better lol


----------



## supertech (Mar 29, 2004)

Thats good,Thats hard to do when you are a teenager


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Thats good,Thats hard to do when you are a teenager



i'd say its harder b/c im a big guy who usually stuffs myself at every meal...
even if im eating healthy foods, stuffing yourself is never good in anyway

all ive really done is stopped gorging myself
eat till im basically just not hungry
not full
just not hungry you know...

just doing that should save me 200-600 cals a day i think


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

today was pretty successful

i havent been working out right for the past 2 or so weeks, spring break and being sick lately
but after tomorrow im gonna start working out again


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok im gonna beat up a coach at my highschool...
anyday now, he's gonna piss me off too far


----------



## supertech (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Ok im gonna beat up a coach at my highschool...
> anyday now, he's gonna piss me off too far


Kick his freaken azzz.         


              j/k


----------



## MuscleSlut (Apr 1, 2004)

what did he do to make you so mad?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

He is a jackass!
We were warming up to run some 100 meters and 200's

and a friend yelled something that sounded like shit

and coach said "what did you say?"
Friend yells "i said push it!"

Then i said ooh i thought you said horse something

and he sat me out...
he said i was ensenuating a bad word....
"so i got zeros for grades for the running

then in the hall i started yelling at him
He said a bunch of shit and i said "well when you asked him what he said, you were ensenuating (sp?) too!!"
i was about to start cussing him out

he always does dumb stuff like that...

We'll be running in a pack a lot of days
and ill be passing people up and then he'll sit me out for not going fast enough....
Everyone around me is going same pace, but i get sat out....
hes a bitch


----------

